# Help me identify this amp and its specs!



## meins (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi guys, im new to this forums, and if i have posted this in wrong section, please feel free to move the thread.

I have acquired an very interesting amp, and i'm wondering if it's rare or something. Precision Power A300!

I have found the users manual but i am not sure if it is correct one:
precisionpower[DOT]com/Manuals/Amplifier%20Manuals/Precision_Power_Art%20Series%20Axxx.2%20Amplifiers.pdf
Could someone confirm this?

My model is A300 without the .2 and also it is in black finish, so it's not art series. Does anyone have any info about these, like proper specs, and idea how much is this worth? Thanks! 

Here are some pictures!
s10.postimg[DOT]org/ic10r03op/20151221_142302.jpg
s24.postimg[DOT]org/54t0mg8bp/20151221_142309.jpg
s7.postimg[DOT]org/6oqi3ozwr/20151221_142317.jpg

It even has warranty sticker on, thats quite amazing, since it's made in 1992!
s7.postimg[DOT]org/k6oo7ve8b/20151221_144624.jpg

Sorry i cant post pictures due to low post count.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not 100% certain, but... I believe it's 75w x 2 @ 4 ohms, 150w x 2 @ 2 ohms, or 300w x 1 @ 4 ohms. THD <.05%.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a PPI Black Art a300. The black arts had the inner circuit board silk screened on the top instead of the colorful art work. The black arts were less common than the standard white art amps. You've got the correct manual for it. Also greens above specs are correct. 

As far as value it depends on condition. If it's not working, beat up, scratched, and missing the plugs it's worth about $50. On the other hand if it's working, near mint, and has original PPI plugs it could be worth about $150. Possibly more with original box and manuals. The value of these amps is very dependent on condition.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

.......also there is an "Old a School PPI Showoff" thread on the old school forum. You'll find tons of PPI Art Series amp pics through out the thread.


----------

